# Pull saw with western handle, excellent value



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks for the tip


----------



## richgreer

Good review. This is a good idea. I have a typical Japanese saw and the straight handle does not feel right to me.


----------



## AaronK

thanks for the review. I have their ryoba knock off and, while it works well, is more for rough work. I was curious about this one for more precise joinery. thanks for the masking tape trick.


----------



## PurpLev

good review.

FYI AaronK: ryoba is designed for rip cuts whereas the saw in this review is designed for cross cuts - and has a finer tooth count. actually this one is designed mostly for joinery - hence the back support to keep it true.


----------



## wch

AaronK: I also have the Irwin/Marples ryoba. This backsaw has only a marginally smaller tooth pitch than the crosscut side of the ryoba (19 vs. 17 teeth per inch), but I do find it noticeably easier to control, vertically, and in terms of keeping in a straight line. Of course, it's also harder to steer back if you go off the target line.

PurpLev: Ryobas generally have both rip and crosscut side. Actually, I think the only way to get an inexpensive rip saw in the US is to buy a ryoba!


----------



## AaronK

Even the 17 tpi on the ryoba cuts really smoothly - but it IS tough to control, so it can be messy anyway. I think this'll be my next hand tool purchase.

i'd like to see some more photos of work you've done with this - tenons or dovetails, for example.


----------



## wch

AaronK: Sorry, I haven't really done any joinery with it yet-I've mostly been using it for straight cuts. If you do get one and use it for that kind of work, let us know how it goes.


----------



## AaronK

no prob… but dont hold your breath - just cuz I said "next" doesnt mean "soon"


----------



## JohnnyW

I have the slightly longer version without the spline and a coarser tooth pitch and was having some troubles getting doing shoulder cuts on tenons. The cuts were leaving a fine finish (even in cheap pine) but weren't straight near the start; my technique at fault, not the saw, but it looks like this would help with that.

Thanks for the review, I've found it very useful.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks for the report


----------



## velo_tom

I've tried cutting joints with this saw and could not get it to track a line very well. The plastic spine did not hold the blade stiff enough. I then bought a Dozuki. The Dozuki's straight handle took a bit of getting use to. I checked out some people using them to cut joints on YouTube and changed how I was holding the saw a bit and that seems to solve the problem. After using it a few times it starts feeling natural in the hands like any other hand tool.


----------



## mmh

I have this saw and the teeth are incredibly sharp. They angle in 3 directions and make very quick work of 8" or smaller limbs. It's easy to use and very reasonably priced too.


----------



## Dakkar

Nice review. I've got a dovetail Sharksaw that I find myself using for practically everything small needing a handsaw. It looks like the Irwin versions of these tools are bit easier on the wallet. I also like the reinforcement on the back of the blade this one has. I may just pick one up soon.


----------

